

Ex-Victoria's Secret top-model has a StackOverflow profile - atmosx
http://stackoverflow.com/users/2274694/lyndsey-scott

======
shalmanese
What is the point of this being on Hacker News? In all likelihood, she just
wants to interact with the community as a normal person and not have a bunch
of undue attention from random other sources be put on her profile.

~~~
thaumaturgy
It's one small but strong exception to the rule that software development is
for boys.

If she doesn't want to be recognized for her work as a model, I'd respect
that, but she lists it in her SO profile, so it's probably not a big deal.

I'd love to see more examples like her, sending the message to young women
that you can be a coder and still be feminine.

(...This is a touchy subject, especially on HN, so if the thread gets busy, I
hope any replies won't immediately assume I'm somehow sexist or an idiot.)

